# [HELP] Altima 3.5 SE no RPM climb after 4K rpm



## WilZmo (May 11, 2011)

K i've just about had it with driving in this condition.
The engine sounds great, and shifts ok when doin normal driving conditions. But when I'm about to pass someone the car downshifts but has a hard time gaining RPM after 4000 rpm. I would have to back off on the throttle a little to get to the gear (auto) but still would not climb in RPM. When parked, I rev the engine and it only can rev up to 5000 Rpm with out load. I've been driving with this condition for a while and its getting frustrating now. theres no code in the system. 
Can somebody please HELP ME!?


----------



## cabelas90 (Aug 22, 2011)

check your fuel pressure its proly got good pressure at idel and when you rev it up it could be causeing suction deratting your engine power.... if so youl need a new fuel pump or filter


----------

